# Anyone ever lose a magnetic lightbar?



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

They say not to travel with them. Some say safe to 65MPH, others say remove while on the highway. 

So who never removes a magnet only mini lightbar and never had any problems?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It should say the speed not to exceed. I had a 4 magnet mini code 3 bar on my truck as a part time firefighter for 4 years. Never had a problem. Drove to Cleveland from Akron 35 miles on the highway 3 times a week. Never even moved.


----------



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

My buddy had a Whelen mini edge w/ 4 magnets on it, if he did more than 70mph it would come off the roof and almost through the back window!!! He only did this twice before putting a quick disconnect on the roof so he could remove it. Thats the only case I can think of.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I go 65- 70mph all the time with my highlighter on the roof, it never moves.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Whelen 9m mini edge have a real nasty habit of fly off at 60mph. But the nice thing is they will hit the ground at 60mph, slide down the road. Just pick it back up and it still will work. But you will need to buy all new amber plastic for it.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

in one word, no


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

itsgottobegreen;439451 said:


> Whelen 9m mini edge have a real nasty habit of fly off at 60mph. But the nice thing is they will hit the ground at 60mph, slide down the road. Just pick it back up and it still will work. But you will need to buy all new amber plastic for it.


OK, So it is true that they will come off. 
I asked this Q since I just ordered one. I've only run permenant mounts and I was concernered that this might happen.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we have 4 mini-edge and several code-3 force4 lp's and the edges will jump off when a swmi- passes you on a 2lane so i just put silicone(the sticky stuff not the lube LOL) under the mags and havent had a problem since


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a 4 mag mini on my f-150 and drive approx 35mi each day on the expressway at speeds of 75-80mph and have never had a problem with it comming off


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

never had a problem with mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had the Sho-Me LED lightbar on the top of my truck now for 3 years straight, all year.

Been doing as fast as 80 and it's still there.

Plowing under low tree branches it's still there, cord and all.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

yes. had two highliters buck off the roof of a jeep Cherokee when I was doing a buck.(when i worked for the sheriffs department.)


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Never had a problem on the road. Although I did lose one when I forgot it was up there and went through the car wash. Luckly it was a cheapy.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what I ordered from VLS. Anyone have feedback on this?
Whelen Guardian Rotating Mini Lightbar-G1PA
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/G1PA.html


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been up to about 75mph with my ecco mini light bar and never had any problems, yet knock on wood.


----------



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it comes down to weight of the bar vs the number of magnets on the light. The whelen mini edge is a heafty bar vs the whelen guardian.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I lost a SWS strobe on the highway.

I saw it spit out the back but couldn't figure out what it was for the longest time.

Then plowing the next site I noticed my light wasn't blinking 

I sent SWS an email and they promptly sent me a brand new light assembly. I now only buy SWS products. No hastles, no nothing, just sent me a brand new light. Said they had a problem with one revision of these lights and the plastic was too heavy.


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings,

I had my Whelen mini edge blow off the roof 2 years ago. All was well at highway speed until I caught a gust of wing. Well...., It had nice form - doing a double two and a half with a twist (a 2.85 difficulty factor) but had a REALLY poor exit......self destructing in ths fast lane of I-84. Bad marks from the Russian judge. A lesson well learned - my new bar is a permenant mount with a quick disconnect. :salute:


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

I've used them in the past and never had a problem.
While it is not against the LAW to sell them, it is against the Law to use them in NYS.
Because Law enforcement is cracking down on every little thing in my area I went with a Permanent mount this year.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Lost a nice Whelen Resp 2 going about 75 with a 30mph head wind, went back to get it and could not find it. Since then I buy the strobe mini bar from Strobes N more and have not lost one since.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm starting to think I should of ordered a permanent mount


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Never lost one, but found quite a few along the roadway...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Nope. 10 years. Consider the speed of the truck against the wind and your probably around 110-120. HOWEVER, magnets do not last forever! I did replace the original magnets after 4 years. The second set lasted 6 years.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Nevr lost one due to the wind or speed. I did loose one when my the PTO on my dump truck wasn't fully disengaged and the box lifted some when drivng down the road. It pulled it off the top of the box and bounced on tne road a few times. Sadly it didn't survive.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;440037 said:


> This is what I ordered from VLS. Anyone have feedback on this?
> Whelen Guardian Rotating Mini Lightbar-G1PA
> http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/G1PA.html


Same light i just ordered too. should be getting it tomorrow or tuesday..


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

10elawncare;444304 said:


> Same light i just ordered too. should be getting it tomorrow or tuesday..


How do you like yours? I've been very happy so far with the light output of mine. I haven't done over 60MPH on the highway in fear of loosing it thou.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a whelen 48" edge 9000 on my truck with only 4 90lbs magnets and reached speeds 80 plus on the highway almost daily and the bar never moved at all.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

tbrownell;457698 said:


> I had a whelen 48" edge 9000 on my truck with only 4 90lbs magnets and reached speeds 80 plus on the highway almost daily and the bar never moved at all.


Wow, that's pretty brave. My new Edge weighs a ton, I'm worried the way I'm bolting it to my Backrack might need reinforcing.
Back in my volunteer FD days we used to upgrade the magnets to 90 lbs on Responders and Jetstrobe rotator bars. My Code 3 420 has huge magnets in suction cups that work awesome. I've never had one come off, but I know of at least two mini-edge bars that came off on the highway. One of the landed upside down and slid a long ways, all that happened was the aluminum got scraped to heck on top. Didn't even crack a lens from highway speed.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Seems Im not the only one to lose a mini edge.

I was travelling across the Newburgh Beacon bridge at about 60 when the thing flew off into the hudson river.

Have had other lights similar to the Whelen and they never move,


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

procut1;484991 said:


> Seems Im not the only one to lose a mini edge.
> 
> I was travelling across the Newburgh Beacon bridge at about 60 when the thing flew off into the hudson river.
> 
> Have had other lights similar to the Whelen and they never move,


well yah the bar is about 4 inch tall .. plus the magnets are to close together on the bottom i lost mine 4 yrs ago ... in michigan .. so i ordered a whelen mini LFL Patriot .. no problems since ... only 2 inch tall ..


----------

